# why cant tires be chirped???



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

i have been trying for the last month to chirp tires from first to second gear....man i was thinking of crazy ideas and no matter how fast i shift no matter what i try i just cant chirp the tires...is it because my car doesnt have enough power or is it because there is something wrong with my car??? can anyone help out pls thanks!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Liquider said:


> i have been trying for the last month to chirp tires from first to second gear....man i was thinking of crazy ideas and no matter how fast i shift no matter what i try i just cant chirp the tires...is it because my car doesnt have enough power or is it because there is something wrong with my car??? can anyone help out pls thanks!!



what kinda car and mods you have?


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

nissan sentra le....i should be able to chirp tires [email protected]!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Liquider said:


> nissan sentra le....i should be able to chirp tires [email protected]!!


its a nissan not a race car. first you need heavier clutch and probably more power


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

it shoudl still be able to chirp tires in my opinion...nothng we buy is a race car~! but we make them one :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

omg....liquid....what kinda tires do you have?

It comes from bad traction. tires not gripping. some tires of made of better rubbers like the falken azenis sport(my tires) they dont make a noise on a burn out....all you hear is rocks hitting my splash gaurds. i could slam it inot second and feel the car pull and tires hoop but no chirp. if you wanna chirp go get a cheap set of tires that are very thin like 4in wide. you will chirp 3rd then.

or maybe your loosing power in the drivetran.you might have a bad clutch. or i dunno.....good luck


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Get a pair of narrow worn out tires or hit a 1-2 upshift really fast at redline while you're turning. You'll make those mutha's squeal fo sure homeboy.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pump your front tires up to 50 psi and that should do it. I can get rubber with my 95 GXE auto if I do that.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

what...I use to do it in my 91 xe,until my clutch messed up,now i cant even chirp 1st. I have 175/70-13 goodyear tires...they work pretty good for $38...If your clutch is in good conditions,then you should be able to chirp 2nd at any speed...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

the answer is either in the drivetrain or it is the tires themselves, my guess is with a tune up and a new oem clutch you should be able to chirp 2nd all you want. i really hope you don't just going around all day with your head out the window trying to hear a chirp, shifting from 1st to 2nd all day long, lol. either way, if its the drivetrain, you aren't doing anygood to keep trying to chirp em, or its the tires and then you will still be excessively wearing the tires.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think it's funny that people want to chirp tires, like it's some measure of performance or something. To put it bluntly, I used to chirp when shifting in my XE but never in my SE-R, and the SE-R is a lot faster. I've probably never chirped them because the tires I've always had were of a softer compound. My tires never squeal, even when I take tuns hard. I did a burnout on them in a parking lot for a friend once and all they did was spin and smoke, not a sound. EVen after I put my ES mount inserts in and a newer clutch, they never chirped. Get a harder compound tire, or up the pressure like people said, then you can chirp them, but be careful, you'll have to take corners slower because the higher pressure is going to cause more understeer, and a harder compound tire will last longer but has poor traction..


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ahh thanks, ya i dont think chirping is any way of a power increase but thats how people compare cars to mine, they say since my car cant chirp tires that means its slower ....is this true?. I bought tires like a month ago they are geostar lol....cheap0 tires but yah


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Rob, Didnt You Know That Chirping Your Tires Adds 50 Horses ? Get With The Program Man ! Lol


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

1. I could chirp third, (needs a new clutch now)
2. depends on what kinda driver you are, cuzz some people cant chirp 
any gears with a stage 3 clutch.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

wow-i'm glad i know that now


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

I have 155 tires on my E and I've chirped them in a 1-2 shift once when I was messing around "racing" a friend on the way home from school. My tires are el-cheapo Sam's Club $35 specials so they squeal and scream if I lean on em too hard.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

I must have been real tired to have posted in this thread... what is this??? Is common sence that rare??? "why can't tires be chirped???" !!!!????!!!!???? :lame:


----------



## Lietuvis91 (Mar 28, 2003)

well, it's an LE you said? a 1.6 liter? and you wonder why you can't chirp tires....
All i know is that my 91 SE-R chirps 2nd easily, but that's a 2.0 liter engine with a shit load of torque! You need torque and obviously a clutch in reasonable shape to do it man!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Lietuvis91 said:


> well, it's an LE you said? a 1.6 liter? and you wonder why you can't chirp tires....
> All i know is that my 91 SE-R chirps 2nd easily, but that's a 2.0 liter engine with a shit load of torque! You need torque and obviously a clutch in reasonable shape to do it man!


Dude that was a stupid comment. :lame: I used to chirp gears in my XE all the time, never done it in the SE-R, and the SE-R is a lot faster. It's tires more than anything.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

I can chirp 2nd in my AUTO 92 SE :fluffy:


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Get yourself an ACT clutch and your good to go. I chirp mine from 3rd to 4th without the nitrous all the time! Good feeling :banhump:


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

stupid thread, chirp chirp, chirp chirp.....yeah :loser:


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

my car use to chirp when i had my goodyear 13's but now i got 255/50/16 potenza'sthey dont chirp but i can feel it slide when i shift, and i got 93 E 2door. and i can take turns waaay faster


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

On a rainly day I can spin through 3rd gear, what's your point?

It's all in the compound and the clutch, I have over 150whp and I can't chirp 2nd because my clutch is on its last leg, and I don't have Falken Azenis


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

actually azenis are pretty quiet when laying rubber, they do chirp a little but, they are a very quiet tire.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

E16 w/5 speed chirps second on good shifts, take first to 5500 - drop clutch hard second comes in @ around 4000-4500... makes nice little chirp. But I have shitty 13" tires. Also if you are having the front end dip up and down, then you might be loosing energy that could be making it chirpier.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> E16 w/5 speed chirps second on good shifts, take first to 5500 - drop clutch hard second comes in @ around 4000-4500... makes nice little chirp. But I have shitty 13" tires. Also if you are having the front end dip up and down, then you might be loosing energy that could be making it chirpier.


change to sprint springs, kyb gr2's, and el cheapo generals. thatll ensure power going straight to tire spinning on pavemtn. if you still can't do it with the e16 then upgrade yer clutch. e16 is one of the few cars i know where gear shift chirps actually mean something....that they actually might have more than 69hp


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

How can some of you people have never chirped in an SE-R?!? It's all in the clutch. I have a 6-puck ACT and I can chirp 4th. It only works if you DON'T shift at redline. When engaging the next gear, the power has to come on as close to the max torque(4000-something rpm) as possible. All in the clutch. By the way, I've only chirped 4th twice and it was on bad tires. After buying new ones a few days ago, I can only chirp up to 3rd.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I've chirped to 3rd in my SE-R..not a big deal.
I had a set of Sumitomo HTR's and those tires were sticky and they didn't make a sound..I was lucky to get a scratch out of them in 2nd....now I have some snow boots on and if I WANT to..they'll burn off the car..it's all about the shoes......


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

for some of us with le's and xe, its not so easy...i gave up trying =( gonna work on getting my car dents fixed then paint then getting a sr20 and seeing if its gonna make a difference


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

*For chirp, just double clutch it in 1st.*

You can get those things to chirp at around 25mph DC it up to 30mph then shift into second. Oh and for a better start put in first at the red light and bring your RPMs to about 1grand, let the clutch slip, when it goes green release the clutch (this way you have engouh torque to launch off the line but not too much to loose traction)and punch it. It takes time to really learn how to drive but once your good at it you can eat slightly modded civics just through shift technique off the line.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Arrgh, this ricey thread's been pissing me off since it started! If your clutch is slipping, fix it. If not don't worry about it. Inflate your tires properly to the appropriate pressure, end of story. If your car is fast but doesn't chirp, congratulations you have good tires! If your car is slow and doesn't chirp, it's slow. If your car is slow and does chirp (like me), you have shitty tires.

Just maintain your freakin car properly! If you want it to chirp for the sake of chirping, you might as well get a 4 inch fart can cuz they both make fake "performance" noises to let their owner think they have a fast car without being any actual indicator of power.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> Arrgh, this ricey thread's been pissing me off since it started! If your clutch is slipping, fix it. If not don't worry about it. Inflate your tires properly to the appropriate pressure, end of story. If your car is fast but doesn't chirp, congratulations you have good tires! If your car is slow and doesn't chirp, it's slow. If your car is slow and does chirp (like me), you have shitty tires.
> 
> Just maintain your freakin car properly! If you want it to chirp for the sake of chirping, you might as well get a 4 inch fart can cuz they both make fake "performance" noises to let their owner think they have a fast car without being any actual indicator of power.



thank you  and i'll just add, that keeping your car from chirping second gear shows you actually know how to drive your car. Chirping it doesn't "add" any power or performance, if anything slows you down more.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

i can't believe this thread is still goin cause its :lame:


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> I've chirped to 3rd in my SE-R..not a big deal.
> I had a set of Sumitomo HTR's and those tires were sticky and they didn't make a sound..I was lucky to get a scratch out of them in 2nd....now I have some snow boots on and if I WANT to..they'll burn off the car..it's all about the shoes......


Same thing with my JWT PP and B15 disc with Fidenza and 205 45 16" Khumos. I cannot chirp for jack.

Now, the same set up back in 1998 with 15" 195 50 15" Falken Ziex's and 3rd gear all day.

See below:


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

not to extend this painfull subject. but its probly an autozone clutch designed with self preservation in mind, causing the no chirp. 

As for an e16 chirping second that sounds like a circus act. My 86 puslar a first gear burnout could be measured in inches usually between 30 or 40 inches. Thats with a brand new autozone clutch @ 16 years of age. It somehow seems so funny now


----------

